# Welcome Greg Schluep



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)

A very warm welcome to another one of my converts! He is a Protea fisherman and an all round good guy! We bonded in Spain at World Champs last year and it only took him 8 months to see the light!

@shloopie has finally joined the forum!

Let's all give him a very warm welcome to the vaping family of ecigssa!

Greg is the youngster on my right!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Warm welcome @shloopie - glad you're alive to subscribe as a member after Rob's conversion methodology

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/10/14)

indeed , congratulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (17/10/14)

welcome and congrats on the convert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (17/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome to another one of my converts! He is a Protea fisherman and an all round good guy! We bonded in Spain at World Champs last year and it only took him 8 months to see the light!
> 
> @shloopie has finally joined the forum!
> 
> ...


Stomach in chest out Rob 

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shloopie (17/10/14)

Thanks Rob . And thanks for the warm welcome guys.... Will be updating profiles on Monday!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/10/14)

Welcome Greg.  

Don't listen to Rob, there are other juices besides VM menthol ice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/14)

Welcome to our little corner of the interwebnets @shloopie 

Hope you enjoy it here..... oh ja, we're not _all_ crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)

Welcome aboard @shloopie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

Most welcome @shloopie. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/10/14)

Hi @shloopie . Rob isn't as bad as everyone says!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

His and welcome @shloopie

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/14)

Welcome @shloopie 
Your forum name is cool!

And if you are a friend of @Rob Fisher , then you must be a fantastic guy!

All the best and good luck for the vaping. Let us know how it's going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/10/14)

Welcome @shloopie. You will enjoy the forum 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## WHeunis (18/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> Welcome Greg.
> 
> Don't listen to Rob, there are other juices besides VM menthol ice



Lies and Propaganda!
There is only 1 juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> Lies and Propaganda!
> There is only 1 juice!



May my vaping life never becomes so boring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/10/14)

johan said:


> May my vaping life never becomes so boring


Lol, our luck we shall end up vaping unflavoured.


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, our luck we shall end up vaping unflavoured.



I'm already very close to that  - been diluting all e-juice with plain VG for the past 2 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/10/14)

Don't bash unflavoured its my adv


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Don't bash unflavoured its my adv



I tried it... it's actually sitting in a Nautilus Mini and I don't get it... I'm not getting ANYTHING from it other than vapour? I was hoping for at least a little sweetness.


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried it... it's actually sitting in a Nautilus Mini and I don't get it... I'm not getting ANYTHING from it other than vapour? I was hoping for at least a little sweetness.



It should be a bit sweet and a hint of something peppery. Vg is sweetish and nic is a bit peppery.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> It should be a bit sweet and a hint of something peppery. Vg is sweetish and nic is a bit peppery.



I guess my Menthol Ice tongue can't pick up those gentle tastes...


----------



## Oupa (18/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> Welcome Greg.
> 
> Don't listen to Rob, there are other juices besides VM menthol ice



Lol... yes other VM flavours

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (18/10/14)

Welcome @shloopie !

Hope you enjoy the forum and the awesome world of vaping!


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

Welcome @shloopie i hope you enjoy your stay here with us and dont be afriad to ask away!


----------



## shloopie (20/10/14)

HI Guys 

And thanks so much for the warm welcome. One question. im about to buy a aspire nautilus mini. What is difference in the different coils how they are rated in ohms....and which one do you buy???? a little confused here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/14)

shloopie said:


> HI Guys
> 
> And thanks so much for the warm welcome. One question. im about to buy a aspire nautilus mini. What is difference in the different coils how they are rated in ohms....and which one do you buy???? a little confused here.



The lower ohms will give you a more fulfilling vape, better flavour and more vapour but use up more battery power. Higher ohms are a bit cooler and don't use the battery up as fast. I always go for the lowest ohm coil, quality over quantity for me.

Get both if you can and try them for yourself and see what works best for you and your style of vaping. The mAN comes with 2x 1.8ohm coils, so get a pack of 1.6ohm BVC coils to go with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

shloopie said:


> HI Guys
> 
> And thanks so much for the warm welcome. One question. im about to buy a aspire nautilus mini. What is difference in the different coils how they are rated in ohms....and which one do you buy???? a little confused here.



Hi @shloopie 

The Nautilus Mini with BVC coil is a good set up with great flavour. The best I have tried for stock commercial Clearo type tanks.
Make sure you get the one with the new BVC - bottom vertical coils. 
I use the 1.8 ohm coils - I have not tried any other ones - I see the 1.6 ohm ones are available.
The lower the resistance the hotter the vape and more intense the vape will be - but I doubt there will be a huge difference between the 1.6 and 1.8 - although I cannot say for sure since I have not tried it.

Just make sure it's the BVC coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/10/14)

Welcome welcome welcome!


----------



## ShaneW (20/10/14)

What battery/mod/device are you using to run the nauty? I have noticed no real difference on an electronic VW(variable wattage) mod. There will of course be a difference as @BumbleBee and @Silver have mentioned if you are using a non VW device. 
A VW device will vary the voltage onto the coil in order to keep the same power output with different resistance coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shloopie (20/10/14)

im going to put it on the istick when it arrives.??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (20/10/14)

I would recommend trying both. It comes with 1.8ohm so get a spare pack of 1.6ohm. If there is a difference it will be slight (at the same power setting). 
And most important... Let us know how it's going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (20/10/14)

Istick is VW by the way


----------



## Metal Liz (20/10/14)

A warm welcome to the forum @shloopie hope you have a rocking time here with everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Ballie (3/3/15)

Another Basser on the forum, welcome youngster. Now go get your fishing partner to change over to vaping. Maybe you can get Varks to flavour the baits with e juice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/15)

The Ballie said:


> Another Basser on the forum, welcome youngster. Now go get your fishing partner to change over to vaping. Maybe you can get Varks to flavour the baits with e juice.



Good luck with that... tried to convert him a few times without much success!


----------



## BigB (3/3/15)

Hi @shloopie (Greg), cool seeing you on the boards. See you sometime on the dam too.... I have two of those Nautilus Mini's and find that the 1.6ohm BVC coils offer nice flavour and a decent hit. I use them on some of those Aspire batteries which have a carbon fiber finish. Look cool and work well too....


----------

